# American University MFA film program



## Fox (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, has anyone applied to the MFA film and electronic media program at American University in DC and got accepted? well, I just got an acceptance email from them last Friday. But I still can't make sure whether it's a good film program. can someone give me some advice so I can make a better decision?


----------



## laurainthefedora (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Fox,

I just found out this week I was accepted at American, too! Other than the blurb in Film School Confidential, I don't know too much about the program either, other than that DC is awesome (I went to undergrad in Baltimore). 

I'll be visiting for the Admitted Students Day Weekend March 28th, trying to find out more info.

I'm hoping it's good though, because other than a couple of rejections, and an interview at FSU, I haven't heard back much from anyone, and I was stoked to get a nice email/big envelope. Let me know if you're visiting, although I imagine that would be hard from Beijing...


----------



## Fox (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey, laura

Plz let me know how you feel about AU's MFA film program after you visit the campus on Mar. 28. Nah, I won't be there for the Admitted Students Day. It's impossible for me to get any kinds of US visa to just visit a campus. 

Just let me know more about it later! Thanks. At least we are in company for AU's film program. 

btw, have you got the admission letter sent to your address? I haven't got it yet. I just got the email


----------



## jmarie6287 (May 19, 2009)

after applying in january and not hearing anything back, i got impatient and just sent them an email yesterday. reply today...turns out i was accepted and they apparently sent a package to my house (i never got an email) that either my parents neglected to tell me about or never arrived.

i'm happy to be in, but i was already pretty set on going to northwestern for screenwriting...now i feel like i have to decide all over again. anyone else going?


----------



## Fox (May 19, 2009)

I turned down American University. I think they are not quite a screenwriting program for ya! lol...I was accepted but my admission package never arrived in my place! So their service kind of disappointed me, too...I am heading to Chapman University


----------



## Joinerhx (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone else could tell something more about AU's program? I applied MA Film & Video.

It seems that the people in this Forum are all talking about the big 4. I can hardly find any topic about other schools.

Hope anyone could help me...


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey,

I know American has a great producing program and the production program is also pretty good. I believe they lean a little more towards documentary production. The school is located very nicely in DC, so you will have lots of fodder for ideas.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

I was considering applying to AU since I live right outside of DC, but decided against it. This was due in large part to their emphasis on documentary film-making, but also (to a lesser but still embarrassing degree) my avoidance of the GRE. I'm really bad at math.

There was an intern at the production company where I work who was in the program and seemed to like it a lot, though.


----------



## That Masked Man (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an application in here for the Film and Electronic Media MFA. 

Does anyone know the acceptance rate and/or how many people apply?


----------



## jameschristianj (Mar 4, 2011)

Masked Man, 
I'm afraid I don't know much about their acceptance rate, but I applied to the same program.  I wish you the best.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by jameschristianj:
> Masked Man,
> I'm afraid I don't know much about their acceptance rate, but I applied to the same program.  I wish you the best.



Same to you!

I was told they take about 20-25 in each program out of a pool of about 200 applicants.

They sound out acceptance notifications on a rolling basis, so Person #1 could get an email today and Person #2 could get one March 30, and they could both get in.

The suspense is killer.


----------



## MacyK (Mar 10, 2011)

I know this is for the MFA, but I applied to the MA in Film and Video and just got accepted.. Anyone else?


----------



## jameschristianj (Mar 10, 2011)

Just received my acceptance into the MFA in Film & Electronic Media.

I really wish there was more press or reviews of the program.  I feel like I just don't know that much about the program.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 10, 2011)

No fair...I called today and asked when they were sending out acceptance info and they said "very soon-probably next week".

How did you guys hear? Email?


----------



## Joinerhx (Mar 10, 2011)

I also received the acceptance.
Film & Video MA program
I got the email.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats to those accepted!

I applied for Film & Electronic Media MFA. 

Hope I get an email tomorrow. Originally they said notifications would go out on a rolling basis. When I called this morning the guy said "very soon" and "next week".

Hopefully they didn't send all the "yes's" today and are waiting until later for the "no's".


----------



## Joinerhx (Mar 10, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know much about the program.
I heard that it is a good documentary program.
I'm an international student. My big concern is the internship and career opportunities in US. I think the real-world experience is really important. Is it more convenient or easier to get the opportunities in DC?


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone lurking on this thread and have any news?

I am still waiting to hear. Called the admissions office this week and they said they are still waiting on several faculty members to send in their decisions and that they expect those to be going out next week.

No word on a "if you haven't heard by XXdateXX you aren't in" date.


----------



## otiir (Mar 24, 2011)

I called today because I noticed that on April 2nd, the School of Comm is having an Admitted Students Day.  I asked if all of the decisions would be made prior to this date so an admitted student can actually attend the event.  I got a really long convoluted reply that didn't really answer my question.


----------



## otiir (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually got an email today that I did get in.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats, otiir!

I called Friday and said much the same thing, "Hey, Admitted Students day next weekend, haven't heard, what the heck?"

Was told that my file was still out for review and that "hopefully" they will have all decisions back in the next week or two.

No lie, the way they are handling things seems a bit unprofessional and/or disorganized. Not sure how I feel about the program at the moment.

Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 30, 2011)

Still no email, phone call, or snail mail.

Quite bothersome. Especially considering admitted students day is this weekend.


----------



## otiir (Mar 30, 2011)

TMN, 
Thanks!  I really feel unsure about the program too.  Such short notice is really annoying!  The flights are super expensive now.  But I feel that the only way to know for sure is to go see it for myself.  Hope you find out soon.  Keep me posted.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally posted by otiir:
> TMN,
> Thanks!  I really feel unsure about the program too.  Such short notice is really annoying!  The flights are super expensive now.  But I feel that the only way to know for sure is to go see it for myself.  Hope you find out soon.  Keep me posted.



Well I decided last week that if I hadn't heard from them today I wasn't going. I can't just fly halfway across the country the day before.

I still have heard nothing. Pretty annoying.

Let me know what you think of the program, would be curious to hear from someone with direct knowledge. Hopefully will hear back soon.


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Otiir, have you made it back yet? How was it?

Still no word on my application.


----------



## otiir (Apr 5, 2011)

I ended up not going because the flights were too expensive. Which just makes it harder to make my decision.  I'm really really really on the fence about the school.  Hope you find out soon though.  Then we can commiserate together.


----------



## MacyK (Apr 6, 2011)

I attended the admitted students day as an MA admit... If y'all have any specific questions, I can try to answer them!


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Macy,

I guess let me just ask, what makes AU the program you want to attend? and What was your impression from this weekend?

I've had very little luck turning up much of anything on the web. My only impression so far is that it's a school that has an admitted students day before they are done admitting students.


----------



## otiir (Apr 6, 2011)

That's awesome!  So tell us...what did you think? What was your impression? How does a sample schedule look like?  I'm trying to figure out how they spread out 51 credits over 3 years for the MFA in Film and Electronic Media. Anything that stood out?


----------



## MacyK (Apr 6, 2011)

@That Masked Man:

I wanted to attend AU because I am primarily interested in making environmental/wildlife documentaries, and obviously with Chris Palmer and the Center for Environmental Filmmaking, it seemed like a no-brainer to apply. I am also interested in documentaries generally and even continuing to explore narratives, and I was actually surprised by the program's ability to offer classes in both. Although known primarily as a doc program, I could tell that they are trying very hard to offer more classes in narrative production and balance out that way. I was told that 17 out of the 20 students in their weekend producing program are interested in doing narratives, and that was somewhat surprising, but a good sign for the department, I think, in terms of merging narrative and doc. I thought the faculty seemed impressive, and we got to meet a lot of them, and I really like the range of classes offered. Personally, I'll only get 6 electives in the MA program, and I know there are way more classes than that I'd like to take. With my interest in doc, DC seems to be an amazing place to be, with so many things going on. My overall impression was definitely positive. The only thing I'm still worried about (other than expensive rent!) is the availability and quality of the equipment. Although they spoke well of it, the equipment room is small, and I know a lot of students that have or are buying their own cameras, which isn't really something I want to do right now. Another admit was told something along the lines of -"The faculty's amazing and they'll teach how to make really great films. You'll have to make do with the equipment, with which your films will look presentable but it's not the BEST equipment you could be using."

The only other thing that worries me is that although there are a ton of opportunities to travel in classes (Alaska, LA, Costa Rica, etc.), students have to pay for all of those costs separately (airfare, lodging, food). Maybe it's because I come from an extremely well-endowed undergrad institution, but I was disappointed to learn of all the extra costs those classes would require.

@otiir:
In terms of a sample schedule, full-time for a grad student is 9 credits (3 classes), and you'd have to pay for anything beyond that. They don't recommend taking more. It seems like most students work a full or parttime job during the semester with that extra time. Many are able to incorporate films that they're making for their jobs into classes successfully. Being in DC, there are also a lot of internship options - apparently there are opportunities mailed out to the listserv nearly daily and also the professors have a lot of connections in the local industry.

Overall, what stood out would be the great location of DC, the quality of the faculty and their connections, and the ability to fit the program to what you want to study.

I feel like those comments were all over the place... Hopefully that helps and feel free to ask more, if you'd like!


----------



## otiir (Apr 7, 2011)

MacyK - Thanks for all of the info!  So are you going to go?  If you go, are you going to go full-time or part-time?  

Masked Man - Did you apply for the MA or MFA?  

I'm definitely more interested in docs, but I do want to learn about narrative filmmaking so I'm glad they're balancing out.


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 7, 2011)

@Macy - Thanks for taking the time to write that. Helpful indeed.

@Ot - MFA

And still haven't heard anything from them. Will likely call again tomorrow, but that would be bordering on being a pest.

I've said it before, my impressions thus far have not been great. They said everyone would know by April 1. It's April 7 and my file is still "out for review". So little communication from them has left me a bit bitter lol


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Called them again today. File is "still out for review." Office guy (who has been very nice) said "yeah, it's been an unusually long time, we will email them and see what's going on."...Ummm, yeah, when will I know something?..."Hopefully by the end of this week."

Each day that passes, I'm less impressed. Not sure if I want to throw nearly 100K at a school that doesn't have it's stuff together.


----------



## otiir (Apr 11, 2011)

Masked Man,
Did you apply to other schools?  I had only applied to FSU and although I did get an interview, I decided against going there.  So if I want to go to school this year, it's American or bust.  I'm still deliberating but I did pay the $250 deposit just in case.  They may be waiting to see who pays the deposits by April 15th and then let you know.


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 11, 2011)

@Otiir I applied to UTAustin and USC. American was my "safety" school. Austin is what I really had my heart set on. Alas....

Deposits are due by the 15th? Sheesh. That's just further evidence that I shouldn't be going there.

Would be helpful if I knew if there were other people out there who also haven't heard. It's very frustrating that no one on Earth talks about this program lol


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, just got my email.

After all that moaning and complaining I did....

I was accepted.

Now I have to figure out what the hell to do.


----------



## otiir (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay!!!!  I'm so glad to hear you got in.  Today I emailed them about the process of registering and with some general questions because since I've paid I haven't heard anything.  Let me know if you decide to go.  I think I will be attending after all.


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah I still have a few questions, but I suspect I'll end up attending.

Does that mean we are instant buddies, Otiir? lol


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 13, 2011)

Sidenote: Fun Fact - I applied for MFA Film & Electronic Media, and my email said I was accepted to MA Film and Video.

Ha.

I'm assuming it's a typo. Can't login online till they snail mail me my packet. Tried to call all afternoon and got no one on the phone lol


----------



## otiir (Apr 13, 2011)

Masked Man,
Most definitely instant buddies even if you'll be in the MA program.  Just messing!  Dude, you haven't had any luck.  Well hopefully you can get your stuff straight tomorrow.  Let me know.


----------

